# Moving to Germany, questions regarding customs declaration



## helfprincess (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi,

I'm moving in with my husband in Germany. I'll be arriving in Frankfurt (in case custom office location makes a difference) this July with Visa D. I have a concern regarding the custom declaration and all fees involved. 

I got this link: zoll(dot)de/english_version/g0_personal_property/index.html which is a really good news, but I can't find a specific information regarding gold. I want to bring my gold jewelleries (total of about 80 grams) and small bars (total of 40 grams), I'm worried if they're not considered "appropriate to normal family requirements" as mentioned in the website. Anyone here has similar experience or can answer?

Thanks & regards


----------

